# Choosing between a heater and an electric fireplace



## david_north (Aug 8, 2019)

Which one would you choose? Since we're preparing for autumn and winter, I'm trying to decide which one would be a better option. Well, space is not our main problem (though saving some sounds good), and our main question is - sustainability.
As for now we use only one ceramic set about half on thermostat, but I think that it's time for a little improvement. I really don't like the idea of a separate electric heater which is not usable while we are on the road, so I guess that a surface one might be better. But as far as I know, electric fireplaces are not that great when it comes to space heating.
That's why I also have looked at ceramic/quartz and oil filled radiant models. The ceramic/quartz models have the advantage of almost instant heat when turned on as well as a fan to direct the heat, the disadvantage of ceramic/quartz is when you turn it off it cools quickly as well as the noise level of the fan can be annoying. 

So I would appreciate it if anyone would like to share their experiences, recommendations and opinions on types and specific models of space heaters, electric or not.


----------

